# Das Percussion-Sample Suchspiel :-)



## T'PAU (8. April 2012)

Eines der wohl bekanntesten Drum/Percussion-Samples im Hip-Hop/Dance/Pop-Bereich dürfte wohl das hier sein: >> Klick <<

Mit das erste mal hab ich es ca. 1987 hier gehört: Eric B. & Rakim - Paid in Full
Ist aber bestimmt schon wesentlich älter. Am bekanntesten ist wohl die Version von Milli Vanilli. 
Auch im Jahr 2012 wurde das Ding noch mal verwurstet: Aura Dione - Friends

Ich weiß, dass das Sample noch in etlichen anderen Songs benutzt wurde, nur fallen mir momentan keine weiteren ein. 

Also wenn von euch noch jemand Songs mit diesem Percussion-Sample kennt... immer her damit, möglichst mit Link!


----------



## troppa (9. April 2012)

The Soul Searchers - Ashleys Roachclip ist zumindest das Lied wo die Drum-Line herkommt. Ab so 3:30. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrOMfe_m6CM


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. April 2015)

Uuui, das könnte mir gefallen das Spiel 

Hier wurden die Percussion´s zwar nicht gesamplet, aber mit gleicher Rhytmik neu eingespielt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZoYd1B87jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (30. April 2015)

Mach mit... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QpuPY3-RGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (30. April 2015)

Agent_Fresh schrieb:


> Mach mit...





Ich habe auch wieder einen:
(Es sind weitere Samples versteckt )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muAt4evb7Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Mai 2015)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Ich habe auch wieder einen:
> (Es sind weitere Samples versteckt )


(nach drei Jahren wurde diese Leiche mal wieder ausgegraben! Hab mal die Links im OP aktualisiert.  )

Ja, das war auch ein gutes Beispiel für das Sample!
Das andere was dort verarbeitet wurde ist: Spandau Ballet - True
Ist da noch mehr drin?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. Mai 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> (nach drei Jahren wurde diese Leiche mal wieder ausgegraben! Hab mal die Links im OP aktualisiert.  )



Ja, ich weiß. Aber auch wenn der Thread so einen Bart hat finde ich ihn Klasse 



T'PAU schrieb:


> Ja, das war auch ein gutes Beispiel für das Sample!
> Das andere was dort verarbeitet wurde ist: Spandau Ballet - True
> Ist da noch mehr drin?



Top, 100 Punkte 

Es ist unter anderem noch Bob James´ "Take me to the Mardi Gras" drin verabreitet. Auch so ein Klassiker 
Bob James hatte sein inspiration wiederum von Paul Simon.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Mai 2015)

Ach ja, dann war da noch der hier: C-Block - So Strung Out


----------



## kero81 (3. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, schaut mal in den Hip Hop Thread. Ich suche gerdae ein Lied und werd bekloppt dabei. Ätzend wenn einem was auf der Zunge liegt, man aber partou nicht drauf kommt...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/193862-hip-hop-thread.html


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Juni 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ach ja, dann war da noch der hier: C-Block - So Strung Out



Jaaaaa, das Ding war anno 1996 ein richtiges Brett 
Sehr geile Nummer!

Wenn ich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit habe gehe ich mal in mich und mein Archiv und schae was ich noch so finde


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, schaut mal in den Hip Hop Thread. Ich suche gerdae ein Lied und werd bekloppt dabei. Ätzend wenn einem was auf der Zunge liegt, man aber partou nicht drauf kommt...
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/193862-hip-hop-thread.html



Guckst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...2-hip-hop-thread-post7453141.html#post7453141


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Juni 2015)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, das Ding war anno 1996 ein richtiges Brett
> Sehr geile Nummer!
> 
> Wenn ich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit habe gehe ich mal in mich und mein Archiv und schae was ich noch so finde



Hm... Da fällt mir gerade auf:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRLbhGTltbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zählt das jetzt eigentlich auch?


----------

